# Can Pigeons guide themselves at night? (Long story)



## MattZ (Oct 8, 2018)

*Short time reader, first time poster*

I must say, conflicting opinions abound, I am GRATEFUL for this wonderful pigeon community forum. Thank you all. 

Preface: I had been laid off, and moved back temporarily with family leading to "crowded house" syndrome and endless irritation. Then unfortunate events took the life of my brother and dad within a year, I stayed around. Comfort or just gloom. Even after the new job. ANYWAYS, On weekends I'd take to a park to get some peace of mind, strum my guitar, relearn phrases etc. It was so peaceful to feed the ducks and pigeons and feel that tranquility. 

THEN I learned of the horrible threat to pigeon and duck/goose life... asshole humans who leave fishing line behind!... Since then, my Saturdays have turned more into walking around and assisting the birds I can help, when needed. Twice I've taken a pigeon home in a carrier to administer antiseptics to wounds, and one to reverse the tide of bumblefoot. I've had to do this with stealth, cunning and deceit since it's a CAT HOUSE and no one wants a "wild bird" in the place. 

Fast Forward.. diatomaceous earth, baytril drops, cat food etc. The results have been great, however melancholy when re-releasing them. (Once I swear the entire flock performed a thank you low swirl over the lake for my pal and I... it was like a bird - show/airshow)

SOO (finally) YESTERDAY. I went to the park, expected to find the duck I'd seen the day before who had a lure holding his right foot in a fixed position.
I did not locate him.

Instead, during the feedings (prior to rain, I feed the birds ample foot to cover the downtime) I encountered another pigeon with bound feet. One foot was bloodied with the banded fishing line. I grabbed him and walked to the nearest liquor store/thrift store and purchased a moustache trimming scissor, then unbound his feet.

Seeing that my pigeon medical items were in the carrier my friend had held onto, I called her over to meet me with the stuff. BUT by the time we got through cleaning the wounded toes and applying silver medical waterbased ointment, it was already turning to dusk.

hurriedly walked back to the park (a 12-15 minute walk) to return the bird, considering that it didn't seem mortally wounded and it was caught before hacking or being inserted with overgrowth.

Problem is... it was dusk. I swabbed more antibacterial on the tow with cotton and then lifted the bird to release.... 

and then... 


.....NOTHING!

The sweet pigeon just hung on standing on my hand and then turned around to face me. He may have been sensing some dread with the darkness, I don't know,.... but he didn't budge. In fact he walked up my arm, hop/flew onto my shoulder and clung behind my hair/shoulder. 

It was nice and all but my concern was "I'm right near your pigeon flock" (they were above us by the main park "island" building... but he didn't budge. So we went walking to catch a bus back. 

Unfortunately, I took it for granted that he'd simply stayed casually and comfortably. Instead of grabbing him again and "pocketing" him, I kept walking. Once we met the edge of the park, he hopped off... looked up to the nearby block apartments/etc... and then short hopped a few times (I'm going after him at this point sensing danger)... 

then he flew up to the power lines, grabbed one. Decided against that then flew out of my sight. 

It was GETTING pretty dark at that point... and my concern here is... I SEARCHED the site and forum for key words... but has it been addressed at all that Pigeons can still guide themselves back in such circumstances?

I'll post an accompanying photo to show how dark it was eventually getting. 

Subsequently, looking at the photos, I also realized he bore a STRONG resemblance to the pigeon we had FIRST RESCUED with fishing wire on his feet/inflammation (kept for 5 days then released when the swelling dissipated/Epsom salt etc) I believe it may have even been the same bird.

*CAN PIGEONS RETAIN FUNCTIONAL EYESIGHT/PERSPECTIVE/COORDINATION IN THE DARK??*

I'm *very* concerned that I may have inadvertently rescued, but led to harm, a very kind and clever pigeon pal.

It's bothered me to no end since he took off on his own.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

In my experience, like most birds, pigeons shut down when it becomes dark. They fly up into a tree or into their aviary home and not venture out after dark.


----------



## Friend John (Jun 10, 2018)

There is a feral couple nesting on my window sill. Once, late at night, the hen (it was her shift) just got up and flew for no apparent reason, though it was of course very dark. She did come back the following day and had continued to use the nest (it is now about 5 months later), but I still don't know why she would just up and leave at night. 

I do wonder if it has something to do with the fact I was watching a horror movie at the time, and the hen might have had a line of sight to the TV. Which led me to wonder if one should let pigeons watch horror movies (it was The Mother of Tears, btw). But I digress...

Anyway, as long as the bird was able to make it through the night and is capable of flying, I think it will be fine, and will find its way back to the park and the flock.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope the bird does well. When our domestic Blue got out of his aviary he flew up into a tree all night, and didnt move. then returned to his beloved Fiona the next afternoon finally after a lot of adventures. Ferals are my favorite. Thanks for helping them!


----------



## Blisters (Jul 1, 2016)

Most pigeons are done flying by darkness and find a place to roost. Im sure the bird you released was up and flying at daybreak. Good pictures. You must be a kind person.


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*response time*



cwebster said:


> In my experience, like most birds, pigeons shut down when it becomes dark. They fly up into a tree or into their aviary home and not venture out after dark.


dear cwebster,-I do not see my response to this post/most disapointed.--which prompts the question--how long in minutes do we get to compile our thoughts and respond??-5/10/15,minutes or less..sincerely james waller


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Not sure how long we have to respond. Occasionally a post will not show up...usually i realize i wanted to edit something and forgot to hit save. Please try your post again. Probably sometimes things just go as well as hoped ( computers in my experience are not always user friendly.)


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*response time*



cwebster said:


> Not sure how long we have to respond. Occasionally a post will not show up...usually i realize i wanted to edit something and forgot to hit save. Please try your post again. Probably sometimes things just go as well as hoped ( computers in my experience are not always user friendly.)


dear cwebster,-thank you,that was really quick,-sorry I uasually donot get excited but the response probably was over 15 minutes,and then no post,so I tried it again making it shorter[time],again no post,..i guess I am technically-logically challenged,,rrr,,rr--sincerely james waller-again yes,i will try more..


----------



## jameswaller (Nov 4, 2008)

*pigeon behaviour*

dear matz,--you got a friend,-he sees a need for you,seeing the dark??-no,some years ago migratory-black birds were tucked in for the evening[no moon]-when a loud boom interrupted their slumber,and the residents awoke in the am to a few thousand dead birds,,it was determined the a sudden noise set them all in motion,whereas they ran into one another,,-very sad,sincerely james waller,pigeond circle to set their GPS,they will be back..sincerely james waller


----------



## MattZ (Oct 8, 2018)

*that's what I suspected*

I had suspected he only stayed around owing to the darkness. (it came on pretty quickly)... From what I gathered I didn't think he'd leave under those conditions, so hopefully he/she figured something out that I didn't know and found its way back to safety

I'll find out, if it's alright (I hope) this Saturday. 

Although pigeons are non migratory, I seldom see the exact same flock each time. Taking my medicines and a pet carrier in case I need to assist another for a few days, or hold a duck to clip fishing line (if I'm by myself this is tough)

thanks for the feedback. My friend and I had suspected it was the same pigeon we first assisted and released in November. Took that one to Chinatown for an unnecessarily posh "family photo"


----------

